# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Vaches martyres dans le 76

## kabou94

Je diffuse ce SOS avec autorisation pour des vaches maltraitées en Seine Maritime.

  

*Petition à signer* 

https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...edium=copyLink



*Merci d'aimer et de partager cette page* afin d'avoir du poids, les journalistes locaux vont-être contactés.

https://www.facebook.com/Hautot-sur-...3636069334587/

http://sauvonslesvaches.wix.com/maltraitance-animale


*ACTIONS EN COURS

* contacté OABA (défense des animaux de ferme).
 contacté un vétérinaire qui connait l'élevage qui pourrait témoigner
 envoyé un dossier à la fondation BB
 fait une page Facebook et un site internet.
 Fondation assistance aux animaux
 PMAF
 30 millions d'amis
 SPA
 Stéphane Lamart


10 mai 2016

 Prise des photos du calvaire des vaches. Création de la page Facebook.
 Mail OABA (organisme de protection des animaux d'élevage)

11 mai 2016

 Contact OABA au téléphone. Ils transfèrent le dossier à la DDPP concernée. Réponse dans une semaine et demi.
 Mail du dossier envoyés à : Fondation Brigitte Bardot. Fondation Assistance aux Animaux. SPA France. Front de Libération des Animaux.
 Message sur les pages Facebook du Ministre de l'agriculture, / de Jean Glavany, sénateur/ Nicolas Hulot


Si vous avez d'autres pistes  

Mail de contact
sauvonslesvaches@gmail.com

----------


## Saff

_Les animaux de ce Gaec sont correctement nourris et disposent de réserves de nourriture. Pourtant au beau milieu de ce lot, on va retrouver quelques bêtes maigres pour lesquelles on n’a pas d’explications rationnelles. Il peut s’agir de parasites ou d’animaux dominés qui se feraient voler des rations par des dominants. C’est un problème de conduite de troupeaux avec une famille de trois frères qui vit un peu repliée sur elle-même” e_xplique Bénédicte Schmitz de la DDPP.

http://www.lesinformationsdieppoises.fr/2013/03/07/hautot-sur-mer-soupcon-de-maltraitance-sur-un-troupeau/

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup de dominées et pas beaucoup de dominantes moi...

----------


## kabou94

Voici la pétition à signer 

https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...edium=copyLink

----------


## kabou94

Encore une fois, le Maire de la commune couvre l'affaire 



Et pourtant les témoignages des riverains sont édifiants


*
Merci de partager la pétition autour de vous pour que ces petites soient sauvées

*https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...edium=copyLink

  Vidéo choquante
<br>https://www.facebook.com/11736360693...5264775838383/

https://www.facebook.com/Hautot-sur-...3636069334587/

----------


## duma762000

signée et partagée

----------


## kabou94

10.000 signatures en 4 jours 👍🏻

----------


## thalanth

Signé.
C'est juste incroyable comment on peut fermer les yeux quand cela nous arrange.
Copinage proprio / maire?

----------


## Clochette7875

Signé et partagé.

----------


## kabou94

Merci d'avoir diffusé sur le Facebook de Rescue, encore plus de visibilité 😀

Beaucoup de procédures sont en cours, toutes les grosses assos ont été contactées par mon amie qui est à l'origine de cette nouvelle tentative pour sauver ces pauvres bêtes. 
Comme vous l'avez sans doute lu, ce n'est pas la première fois que quelqu'un essaye de les sauver mais "l'affaire" est toujours étouffée. 
Esperons qu'avec votre aide et cette pétition qui prend une ampleur incroyable, des enquêtes soient menées et que ces petites vaches sortent de là rapidement. 

Et non, la personne qui filme la pauvre bête qui peine à marcher ne pouvait pas la mettre dans sa voiture et aucun particulier ne pourra sauver 400 vaches seul, il faut rester dans la légalité.

----------


## kabou94

Des voisins effondrés viennent de signaler au collectif qu'une vache etait morte dans un champ, son veau est à coté d'elle. 
D'autres personnes se rendent sur place mais comme pour les pouvoirs publics "tout va bien dans cette ferme" il n'y aura pas beaucoup d'aide officielle. 
Ça c'est ce qui est visible, toutes celles trop amochées ont été cachées il y a quelques jours suite aux démarches entreprises. 

Que les grosses assos arrivent vite  :: 

continuez de vous mobiliser

----------


## ginette

signée....

----------


## florannie

Signé!

----------


## kabou94

> Des voisins effondrés viennent de signaler au collectif qu'une vache etait morte dans un champ, son veau est à coté d'elle. 
> D'autres personnes se rendent sur place mais comme pour les pouvoirs publics "tout va bien dans cette ferme" il n'y aura pas beaucoup d'aide officielle. 
> Ça c'est ce qui est visible, toutes celles trop amochées ont été cachées il y a quelques jours suite aux démarches entreprises. 
> 
> Que les grosses assos arrivent vite 
> 
> continuez de vous mobiliser


la police est sur place

----------


## kabou94

La vache morte et son petit attaché à côté, la face visible de l'iceberg, que se passe t-il derrière les murs de la "ferme"
https://www.facebook.com/11736360693...6493072382220/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Signé.

----------


## Segusia52

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup de dominées et pas beaucoup de dominantes moi...


C'est comme dans la société qu'on nous impose, quoi !

Signée, *très en colère* car encore une fois la DDPP - parfaitement au courant de ce qu'il se passe là - et ailleurs - n'est pas claire, mais alors pas claire du tout...et prend les gens pour des demeurés.

----------


## kabou94

Le Maire de la commune vient de retourner sa veste (ou pour être politiquement correct, d'ouvrir les yeux)🤐, il était temps, il soutient à présent les démarches du collectif, youpi, ça va peut être bouger du coup 👍
En grande partie sans doute grâce à notre mobilisation impressionnante. Merci, continuons à diffuser en masse.

----------


## kabou94

Message du collectif

AU STADE DE NOTRE INVESTISSEMENT SUR LE TERRAIN, IL EST INFRUCTUEUX DE PILONNER LE MAIRE D'HAUTOT. NOUS AVONS CONSTATÉ QUE LES FREINS NE VIENNENT PAS DE SON CÔTÉ.

----------


## France34

Pétition signée !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je suis impressionnée par votre efficacité! C'est formidable, comment les choses évoluent depuis hier, aujourd'hui, jour férié, mais ces pauvres vaches meurent littéralement de faim, c'est insensé... 
Ce "fermier" a un comportement totalement pathologique. Un tortionnaire, un psychopathe. 
Si les vaches sont accessibles comme d'après les photos, n'y-a-t-il pas moyen de leur donner à manger?...
Il n'y a pas de question bête...
Quant à ceux qui sont enfermés?...

----------


## kabou94

Pas de nouvelles du petit veau 😟

La presse locale diffuse l'affaire
http://www.paris-normandie.fr/detail...r#.VznPRsivinO

Déjà plus de 15.000 signatures, on continue de se mobiliser, il faut absolument que cette fois ci le "dossier" aboutisse.

----------


## luminette

Je n'arrive pas à signer. J'ai systématiquement la page "échec de la connexion sécurisée" qui s'affiche.

----------


## kabou94

> Je n'arrive pas à signer. J'ai systématiquement la page "échec de la connexion sécurisée" qui s'affiche.


je ne sais pas pourquoi 😳, peut-être essayer avec un autre navigateur ?

----------


## kabou94

Les grosses assos se manifestent doucement, ça devrait bouger en début de semaine.

----------


## prisca59700@hotmail.fr

bravo pour l'initiative de la pétition,vivement que ça aboutisse pour ces pauvres animaux . dieu sait combien il y en a

----------


## luminette

C'est bon, je viens d'arriver à signer.

----------


## kabou94

La DDPP est passée hier sans avoir prévenu le collectif.
En revanche, interrogation sur le fait qu'ils aient prévenu les "éleveurs" car de nombreux témoignages de voisins indiquent d'incessants ballets de bétaillères avant ce passage administratif pour changer les vaches 

Pas encore vu les assos sur les lieux, malheureusement cela prend sans doute du temps d'organiser une enquête, espérons qu'il ne sera pas trop tard.

Continuez à vous mobiliser en signant et en diffusant la pétition. Merci 
https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...edium=copyLink

----------


## Cojo

signée.

----------


## Kyt's

Signée

----------


## armandine

signée. Absolument abominable. Et pas possible qu'un autre fermier apporte de la nourriture aux vaches sous la surveillance et la notification des associations ? ou des associations ne pourraient-elles pas directement les nourrir en attendant que l'enquête se mette en place. Parce que les vaches non nourries vont mourir au fil des jours et bientôt il n'y aura plus aucun animal à sauver.

----------


## isabelle75

signée !!

----------


## isabelle75

il y a aussi l'association WELFARM (anciennement la PMAF : protection mondiale des animaux de ferme) qui pourrait certainement appuyer pour le dossier !!

----------


## superdogs

Signé

----------


## toobizoo

Signée !

----------


## kabou94

Ça avance doucement mais ça avance, 2 grosses assos sont sur le coup. 
Pas de détails pour l'instant, patience. 

Merci aux signataires, continuez à diffuser, ce serait bien d'atteindre les 20.000 signatures 😀

----------


## kabou94

Les dernières nouvelles

Nous vous avons fait attendre, mais cétait pour la bonne cause car il ne fallait pas gêner les différentes actions en cours.


DES CHOSES BOUGENT ....
Grâce à une mobilisation sans relâche, les choses ont avancé. Des actions judiciaires sont lancées, lagriculteur se sentant sous pression a déplacé un certain nombre de vaches dans des vrais prés, avec de lherbe (!).


À ce jour, après avoir envoyé des dossiers à toutes les plus grosses associations de protections animales : 


Aujourdhui 25 mai,  la DDPP, devant la gravité de la situation et grâce à votre mobilisation!! aurait décidé de transmettre les faits au Parquet de Dieppe (selon l'OABA).


Hier 24 mai, la Fondation Brigitte Bardot a dépêché deux enquêtrices spécialistes des bovins. Elles ont passé la journée sur les lieux. Le dossier est en cours dapprofondissement par leur service juridique


PAR AILLEURS, LE 17 MAI
 LOABA, a diligenté une enquête DDPP.
 Lassociation Stephane Lamart à envoyé des courriers recommandés à la Procureure de Dieppe et au Maire dHautot-sur-Mer pour les enjoindre de prendre cette affaire en compte.


MAIS LA BATAILLE N'EST PAS ENCORE GAGNÉE  ...
Elle le sera quand toutes les bêtes seront correctement nourries, abreuvées et soignées et surtout quand nous seront sûrs que d'autres subissent pas le même sort!
Il ne faut pas lâcher la pression!


URGENT : NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE TÉMOIGNAGES
Pour que définitivement, nos vaches dHautot-sur-Mer cessent de vivre le martyre, il nous faut des témoignages. En effet, plus les jours passent et plus lagriculteur tente de maquiller les preuves à charge.


Aussi, une distribution de tracts incitant les villageois à témoigner est programmée pour la fin de la semaine prochaine. 
APPEL AUX VOLONTAIRES dHautot-sur-Mer ET des alentours pour leur distribution. 
Faites vous connaître en envoyant vos coordonnées (noubliez pas le téléphone) sur notre boîte mail :sauvonslesvaches@gmail.com


QUE LES AUTORITÉS PASSENT DES PAROLES AUX ACTES, POUR QU'ENFIN TOUS LES ANIMAUX, SANS EXCEPTION, SOIENT RESPECTÉS DE LEUR NAISSANCE À LEUR MORT!!


CONTINUEZ PARTAGER NOTRE PÉTITION!!

----------


## kabou94

Les choses avancent...doucement

http://www.paris-normandie.fr/mobile...ier-BH6382434#

Vous pouvez continuer à signer et à faire tourner la pétition 

https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...edium=copyLink

----------


## corinnebergeron

En effet ... doucement

----------


## kabou94

L'évolution du dossier 
https://www.facebook.com/sauvonslesv...WSFEED&fref=nf

----------


## kabou94

Un article dans Paris Normandie

http://www.paris-normandie.fr/nature...3#.V9EyqBqLTyt

----------


## Petite Etoile

Un énorme bravo!

----------


## kabou94

*Les dernières nouvelles
*


https://www.facebook.com/sauvonslesvaches/?fref=ts

----------


## kabou94

*Les vaches sont à nouveau en manque de nourriture, appel à manifestation publique le 15 février à 15H * 

https://www.facebook.com/sauvonslesv...c_ref=NEWSFEED

APPEL À MANIFESTATION PUBLIQUE MERCREDI 15 FEVRIER À 15H. PARTAGEZ UN MAXIMUM SVP !!!
APPEL À VOLONTAIRES POUR DISTRIBUER DES TRACTS
sauvonslesvaches@gmail.com
Suite à la forte mobilisation populaire pour les vaches d'Hautot-sur-Mer, Mme la Sous-Préfète Laquièze à mandaté au mois de juin ou juillet l'un des plus éminents spécialistes français des bovins afin d'obtenir un avis objectif sur les raisons pouvant expliquer la maigreur du troupeau.
Nous n'avons pas eut le droit de consulter ce rapport, mais il nous a été dit que l'état de maigreur des bêtes était le fait d'une maladie, la para tuberculose bovine. C'est d'ailleurs ce que nous avons rapporté sur cette page.
ORS!!! nous venons de parler directement au vétérinaire auteur du rapport. Celui ci nous a affirmé que les vaches étaient maigres à cause d'un manque de nourriture et pas à cause de la maladie...
Suite à ce rapport, des mesures ont été imposées aux éleveurs :
- Diminuer la taille du troupeau
- Installer 1 mangeoire pour 15 bêtes et les nourrir correctement
- Faire vérifier chaque semaine l'état des mangeoires et des bêtes.
- Installer des stabulations.
Nous observons depuis plusieurs jours l'absence de nourriture dans les mangeoires des différentes pâtures (preuves photographiques à l'appui).
Les mesures administratives décidées en septembre ne semblent donc en partie pas respectées : pas de stabulation et surtout, pas de nourriture dans les mangeoires et pas de vérification extérieure.
EN CONSÉQUENCE DE QUOI, NOUS ALLONS DÉPOSER À LA MAIRIE DE DIEPPE UN AVIS DE MANIFESTATION PUBLIQUE DEMANDANT À CE QUE LES ARRÊTÉS PRÉFECTORAUX SOIENT RESPECTÉS.
LA MANIFESTATION EST PRÉVUE MERCREDI 15 FÉVRIER À 15H DEVANT LA SOUS-PRÉFECTURE DE DIEPPE.
(La loi exigeant un délai de 1 mois entre la demande administrative et la manifestation)
PARTAGEZ UN MAXIMUM. SVP ET TENEZ VOUS PRÊTS. LES BONNES VOLONTÉS SONT LES BIENVENUES POUR L'ORGANISATION DE L'ÉVÉNEMENT.


sauvonslesvaches@gmail.com

----------


## kabou94

Nouvelle date pour la manif  

LA MANIFESTATION EST PRÉVUE POUR LE SAMEDI 18 FÉVRIER À 11H. 
POINT DE RALLIEMENT : DÉBUT DE LA GRANDE RUE (près du Tout Va Bien". MARCHE JUSQU'À LA SOUS-PRÉFECTURE.
NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE VOLONTAIRES POUR L'ORGANISATION DE L'ÉVÉNEMENT. MERCI DE NOUS CONTACTER EN MESSAGE PRIVÉ.

----------


## shdjld

WELFARM - il m'avait semblé voir qqchose sur ce sujet, via leur site internet !

Signée et partagée -

----------


## kabou94

> WELFARM - il m'avait semblé voir qqchose sur ce sujet, via leur site internet !
> 
> Signée et partagée -


Merci  

C'est possible, Welfarm avait été contacté

----------


## kabou94

Merci de faire à nouveau tourner la pétition avant la manifestation du 18 février 2017  

https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...ion-officielle


https://www.facebook.com/sauvonslesvaches/?fref=ts

----------


## France34

Dommage qu'il faille être sur FB pour signer la pétition ! Pauvres bêtes ! Honte à leurs proprios ::  !

----------


## kabou94

> Dommage qu'il faille être sur FB pour signer la pétition ! Pauvres bêtes ! Honte à leurs proprios !


non, pas la peine, le lien pour la pétition est même sur le site internet 👍
http://sauvonslesvaches.wix.com/maltraitance-animale

sinon
https://www.change.org/p/pouvoirs-pu...ion-officielle

----------


## kabou94



----------


## kabou94

Merci de diffuser à vos contacts de Normandie (et autre) pour grossir les troupes à la manifestation

----------


## Calymone

On sera sur place avec Handi'cats pour ces pauvres bêtes, partagez a vos contacts Normands cette manif, plus on sera, plus on sera entendus !!

----------


## kabou94

Merci Calymone  

*Qui pour soutenir les petites vaches à la manifestation* **

----------


## titia20090

Il ne serait un peu (beaucoup) con cet agriculteur? 
Non parce qu'à un moment, il devrait se douter que s'il ne se plie pas aux règles qui lui ont été imposées, ça va lui retomber dessus. 

M'enfin.... Pétition signée.  J'espère que la manif' rassemblera assez de monde!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir, je regrette de ne pouvoir vous rejoindre  à cause de la distance, je souhaite de tout coeur que beaucoup vous rejoignent et que ces pauvres vaches soient sauvées. 
La monstruosité humaine est sans fond.

Chapeau bas au collectif. De tout coeur avec vous et elles.

----------


## kabou94

Merci à ceux qui continuent à partager et à signer la pétition  

*Les dernières nouvelles*

----------


## Petite Etoile

M'ouais...
Qui sera dupe? Personne, au vu du dossier...
Il faut qu'elles quittent ces "pâturages" de malheur.
Quand on sait combien les vaches sont gentilles! Je les aime, oui.

----------


## kabou94

Derniers articles de journaux à la veille de la manifestation 

http://www.paris-normandie.fr/region...-mer-BY8551175

http://www.normandie-actu.fr/vaches-...evrier_256154/

----------


## kabou94

Une petite centaine de personnes motivées



https://www.facebook.com/sophie.verm...0361326328424/

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...mer-1487441645

http://www.paris-normandie.fr//dieppe--ils-ont-defile-pour

----------

